# What use is a wether in a small doe herd?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I have two acres, 2 does, 3 doelings, and a 3 1/2 month old wether who's not been claimed by his reserving owner. 
I choose not to keep a buck on property due to space constraints. A wether wouldn't require the separate pen. But, is he useful? If he is, I may keep him and sell him next spring. He's super docile & not too bright & has pretty blue eyes. 
I know he's useful for detecting heat. That could work, as I have to drive my.does to "dates" every autumn. What else is good about him? Can he help bring the does into heat as well?

Will he sell in the spring as an adult? He's pretty. He's an ND. I need room next spring. 
I have a feeling adult.wethers don't sell fast


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wethers are always useful. They will detect your girls in heat. You can use them to keep a quarantine or sick goat company. They can be a travel companion.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't found that they have sold well here after they have grown...we butchered a couple ND wethers last year...yumm!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Put him on Craigslist, you could get something for him as a weedeater- people like the pretty blue eyed nigies around here..


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Also we have tiny acreage as well and have 2 does and a wether (just got a new buckling recently)... we have standards though and in the back of our minds we want to use him for packing, he is curious, unafraid and follows you around like a dog... and yeah if we do decide to eventually keep the buck seperate, he will need the wether for company..


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay, sounds nice, goat people. I'll keep to detect heat & keep sickbl goats & bucks company. I've seen thay people like blue eyed wethers as companions for minis & such too.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

depending on his size, you could use him as a pack goat, or to pull a cart for you


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

For me, the only use for a wether is to fill the freezer. Some people keep them for pets, packing, heat detectors, brush munchers and such. The blue eyes will certainly be a great selling point.


----------



## Boercurious (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd eat him.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you are short on space (and you said that yourself) sell him now for the best price and more options (just like dogs and cats most people want babies) Or.....eat him. If you don't have plans to keep a buck....per your own words....he's kinda useless as a buck companion. As a sick bay companion you risk him getting sick also because if you have to quarantine it's something contagious. From what you said in your original post....no, he's not useful for anything for YOU.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

rosebayridgefarm said:


> I have two acres, 2 does, 3 doelings, and a 3 1/2 month old wether who's not been claimed by his reserving owner.
> I choose not to keep a buck on property due to space constraints. A wether wouldn't require the separate pen. But, is he useful? If he is, I may keep him and sell him next spring. He's super docile & not too bright & has pretty blue eyes.
> I know he's useful for detecting heat. That could work, as I have to drive my.does to "dates" every autumn. What else is good about him? Can he help bring the does into heat as well?
> 
> ...


He could sell in the spring as a companion to kid that you sell if the buyers don't already have any goats.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

kccjer said:


> If you are short on space (and you said that yourself) sell him now for the best price and more options (just like dogs and cats most people want babies) Or.....eat him. If you don't have plans to keep a buck....per your own words....he's kinda useless as a buck companion. As a sick bay companion you risk him getting sick also because if you have to quarantine it's something contagious. From what you said in your original post....no, he's not useful for anything for YOU.


 Since I posted this question, I've decided to get a buck Ingot the buck, and I'll keep the wether until I decide to sell the buck. . I made more space with more fencing and a buck shack. He is now useful, and so far, all is good.

Thank you for the input. If I decide having the buck is too much trouble, then they'll both go.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like a plan!


----------

